# Tigran Yeghiayi Mansurian (born 27 January 1939)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Armenian composer, who often dedicates his compositions to the memory of the Armenian genocide (1915-17)


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

